# 3 females in NC



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a friend who stopped by our local animal shelter today and someone was dropping off 3 female German Shepherds. My friend couldn't let the man take them in because it is a high kill shelter so he took all 3 home with him! He lives in an apartment and already has a Rhodesian Ridgeback so he can't keep them.
They are supposed to be West German - he said the man showed him the papers for the parents. These dogs are in Rocky Mount NC and we have to find placement for them asap. I will try to get pics as soon as I can. Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would try to find the breeder as well. They might have a contract. Was the man that took him home, the same person that brought them in? Where are the parents?


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

The guy taking them to the shelter was the "breeder" and I use that term very loosely. The 5 year old has obviously been bred many times They are very poor quality breed wise. The guy said the city told him he had too many dogs so he took 3 to the pound to be put to sleep. My friend couldn't let that happen so he took all 3 home but is not able to keep. He lives in apartment.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ahhhh....got it. Call Southeast GSD rescue.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

what a piece of dog do do! breed the heck out of the females and then dump them knowing they are to be euthanized??????????????? And people buy puppies off "breeders" like this!!!!!!!!! Poor poor dogs! I hope your friend gets help....he deserves a medal for this one!

Lee


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I know it just breaks my heart and it happens everyday. We are calling everyone we can think of and have attempted to contact several local rescues though have not heard back from anyone yet. I have asked Jeff several times to please be very careful if anyone other than known rescue wants these dogs.
I went to see them at lunch and they were very calm - two of them approached for pets but one would not. The "mother" was very especially friendly. We will do all we can to place safely.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I live 3 hours from Rocky Mount and I have ties to Raleigh. Can you send me pictures and as much info about each dog as possible? I'll put the word out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Why don't you post photos and information about these dogs (age, temperament, bloodlines if you know them). That would help find them homes or rescues. Poor babies!


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I am sorry but I can't post pictures from work - I can only email them to someone. The 2 pictures I have at the moment you can't tell much. We really don't have any info other than the claim they are full blooded West German from the guy who was leaving them at the shelter. They are obviously BYB dogs.
Kaiser2012 has been a great help and we have some local interest so hopefully all 3 girls will soon have new homes. I will update if everything falls through.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Daydreamer said:


> we have some local interest so hopefully all 3 girls will soon have new homes. I will update if everything falls through.


Please, please, please make sure that these girls are spayed before being placed in new homes. It would be sad beyond belief to have them pass on to new homes where their only value is again based on puppy making.
Sheilah


----------

